# Disney Getaways



## Bear1980 (May 31, 2010)

I have a question regarding getaways with DVC.  Is there a way to pay cash for a "getaway" without the use of points?

If your points for the year are used up and you want to go on another vacation, is there a way through DVC to buy more without permanently adding on points?


----------



## Carl D (Jun 1, 2010)

Not sure if this is what you're talking about, but--
At times DVC Members can get a cash reservation at a DVC resort for a 25% discount. The problem is that I believe the discount is from full rack rate. With a little research you may be able to find a better deal, or even possibly rent points at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 1, 2010)

You have several options:

Cash through regular disney reservations at rack rate or any current promotional rate

Cash through member services with a 25% discount if available

Rent points from another member

If you have some points and are a few points short, you can rent points directly from disney (not permanently purchase them). I think it's $15/point. Can't recall offhand what the maximum number you can rent is. (This is a very recent option).

And lastly, and I'm sure you know this, you can borrow points from your next UY


----------



## Bear1980 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks John.  I think your option of renting through Disney is about what I was looking at.  But $15/point is pretty steep.

I may look at Redweek for renting.


----------



## Carl D (Jun 1, 2010)

Bear1980 said:


> Thanks John.  I think your option of renting through Disney is about what I was looking at.  But $15/point is pretty steep.


I believe with this option you are limited to 24 points/use year, and you are limited to the 7 month booking window.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Its much cheaper to rent points from a member. the range is usually 10 to 12 dollars per point.

If you own DVC points, you can have your "rented" points transferred to your account. If you don't own DVC, the reservation can be made directly in your name.

When using "getaway" do you mean as on the RCI website? Adventures by Disney? Or just regular DVC?

elaine


----------



## spiceycat (Jul 25, 2010)

rci has some getaways thru DVC that are fairly a good price. not as cheap as the dis can get you - but not for DVC that high either.


----------



## Bear1980 (Aug 1, 2010)

Can you explain that?


----------



## bnoble (Aug 1, 2010)

> Cash through regular disney reservations at rack rate or any current promotional rate


Don't automatically assume that this is a bad deal---depending on the size and season, the prevailing discount from Disney can be better than the market rental rate from another owner.   This is especially true during late July and early August, when the Disney cash calendar is in Value season but the DVC calendar is in Magic season.  The moral of the story: always check.


----------



## spiceycat (Aug 2, 2010)

Bear1980 said:


> Can you explain that?



sorry the dis is where alot members rent their points. for renting there is no problem.

for rentor it has a bunch of new rules.

maybe www.mouseowners.com - might work better.

the rates on RCI for getaways are pretty good unless you know about renting points.

does that help|? or are you more confused>


----------



## Bear1980 (Aug 2, 2010)

spiceycat said:


> sorry the dis is where alot members rent their points. for renting there is no problem.
> 
> for rentor it has a bunch of new rules.
> 
> ...



OK I figured it out.


----------

